# Größere Platte auf kleinere klonen



## Netzwerkidi (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wer weiß, wie man eine größere Festplatte auf eine kleinere klont unter Windows XP?

CloneZilla fällt m. E. aus, weil es mindestens eine gleich große Platte erwartet, die Meldung kommt natürlich erst ganz am Ende der Prozedur...

 Ich hatte Acronis True Image verwendet, das schmiert aber mittendrin einfach mal ab.
Und EaseUS kopiert zwar von der gößeren auf die kleinere Platte, aber irgendetwas geht schief, denn wenn ich mit der Platte zum Testen starten will, kommt ein Disk Error. 

Ich habe mit der Recovery-Option in WinXP ein fixmbr \Device\HardDisk1 gemacht, aber der Fehler bleibt, obwohl die Daten zu sehen sind.

Wer kann helfen?


LG
Peter


----------



## Zvoni (6. Februar 2014)

Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach die backup-funktion von windows?
Ich hab auf diese weise mal die festplatte von jemandem gerettet.
Festplatte als D reinhängen, backup-funktion aufrufen, in C (oder sonstwohin) speichern, alte platte D raus, neue als D rein, backup restore mit D als ziel
Fertig. Alle daten wieder da, unabhängig von der grösse der quell- bzw. Zielfestplatte


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Februar 2014)

Die Platte hat mehrere Partionen. 
M. W. geht das so nicht.
Ich habe allerdings gerade den vielleicht entscheidenden Tipp gelsesen, wie es mit CloneZilla vielleicht doch geht: der partionierte Bereich muss zusammenhängend und kleiner/gleich der Klon-Platte sein. 
Teste ich gerade.

Das Ergebnis des Tests war: CRASH!!


----------



## Zvoni (7. Februar 2014)

Ach Gott. Partitionen. Diesen Murks hab ich zum letzten Mal vor 20 Jahren gemacht *glaub*
Muss ich dann passen. Nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------



## sheel (10. Februar 2014)

Hi

Partitionen sind doch kein Murks 

Welcher Fehler wird den genau gemeldet?
Wann?

Hast du die neue Platte selbst partitioniert
oder willst du die gesamte Partitionenaufteilung etc. auch mitkopieren?

Willst du die geklonte Platte zusammen mit der alten im selben Computer betreiben?

Kann nichts versprechen, aber falls das Problem in ein paar Tagen noch immer besteht
kann ich dir vllt. ein Programm zum Probieren zukommen lassen.
Allerdings eher für eine Rolle als Alphatester, also keine Garantie für irgendwas 
(So ein Zufall aber auch, dass das nur um wenige Tage zeitlich daneben ist...)


----------



## Netzwerkidi (18. Februar 2014)

Hai sheel,

das Thema ist inzwischen abgehakt, weil bei dem Versuch, vor der großen Umstellung auf Linux die Partitionen der Quellplatte mit den Windows-Daten so zu ändern, dass die Summe der Partitionen in der Größe der Zielplatte entspricht, alles ins Brötchen gegangen ist. Mit anderen Worten, aus der Datensicherung vor der Umstellung auf Linux wurde eine Datendesaster vor der Umstellung. Man muss halt nur "den Profi" ranlassen... ;-)
Gott sei Dank hatte ich die Anwendungsdaten auf separaten Partitionen gespeichert, die nicht wie die Partition mit den Programmdaten, mitgehimmelt wurden.

Aber wieso sind denn Partitionen Murks? Ich meine, geht es denn überhaupt ohne Partitionen, ist das nicht der Standard?

LG
Peter


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Februar 2014)

Moin,

es geht nicht ohne!
Allein das 'übliche' Laufwerk C: ist doch schon eine Partition ;-)

Auch ich habe sowohl hier in der Firma als auch zu Hause eigene Datenpartionen!
Ist für mich auch ggf. ein Frage der Übersichtlichkeit, Wartbarkeit etc.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zvoni (18. Februar 2014)

Natürlich hat jede festplatte zumindest 1 partition.
Ich habe den begriff partitionen eher so begriffen, dass zwei (oder mehr) partitionen pro physischer festplatte vorhanden sind, und das meinte ich mit murks.

Ich hab seit mitte der 90er jahre immer prinzipiell 3 festplatten im rechner (jede platte nur eine partition auf volle grösse der platte).
Eine relativ kleine für C wo dann nur windows und office drauf sind, D kommen dann sekundäre programme drauf (visual studio, games etc.), und E ist meine Datenhalde


----------



## sheel (18. Februar 2014)

Und warum findest du das dann besser? 
Solange man da nicht voll bekommt ist es auf jeden Fall teurer;
+ Geräusche,  Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Zvoni (18. Februar 2014)

Dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: für mich ist es so besser, da ich früher immer in die situation gekommen bin, dass eine partition zu klein wurde, wenn die festplatte abfliegt sind alle daten weg usw.
Ja, ich weiss. Wegen grösse gibt es partition magic, aber das war halt zu win95 zeiten, und da gabs es dann nicht.
Ist halt ne angewohnheit von mir seit 20 jahren.
Es soll nicht heissen, dass andere leute damit nicht klar kommen, sondern nur, dass ich es mir halt so angewöhnt habe, und für mich persönlich das halt murks ist.
Für mich ist es halt viel einfacher, das DVD abzuhängen, ne 4. platte rein, rüberschieben, was ich kopieren will, und gut ist


----------



## Netzwerkidi (18. Februar 2014)

Oh ja, "partition magic" habe ich u. a. den Datenschrott zu verdanken.


> Ich habe den begriff partitionen eher so begriffen, dass zwei (oder mehr) partitionen pro physischer festplatte vorhanden sind, und das meinte ich mit murks.


Ohne Partitionen wären bei mir alle Daten weggewesen und nicht nur die von der ersten, d. h. LW C:


----------

